# Bitte Herbboy mal rüberschauen.



## Batze (8. April 2019)

*Bitte Herbboy mal rüberschauen.*

Nachdem ich etwas mehr vom Staat zurückbekommen habe  wollte ich jetzt mal ein wenig Grund Aufrüsten.
Meine eigenen Kenntnisse hin und her, aber bei einem bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.
Also.
Im Einkaufsplan steht folgendes.

Mainboard: MSI X 470 Gaming Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen  5 2600 X 3.6 GHZ
Speicher: G.Skill Kit 2*8GB.

Und da ist auch die Frage an dich Herbboy, bei Mainboard und CPU bin ich mir so ziemlich Sicher, nur bei Speicher kenne ich mich nun nicht so gut aus. Hier mal ein Link dazu was ich mir ausgesucht habe.
https://www.hwh.de/komponenten/arbe...0/16384mb-g.skill-aegis-kit-3000mhz-cl16?c=83
Ist der für die Kombination gut? Bitte schau da mal in den Shop, und bitte nur da, weil das ist mein Händler in meiner Stadt und Hardware kaufe ich nur da, nicht Online. Falls du da mit deiner Erfahrung was besseres sehen solltest wäre es super deine Tipps in Anspruch nehmen zu können. 
Das Budget bei Speicher 2*8GB liegt bei ca. 100€. Das gesamt Budget liegt um die 450€-480€ für die 3 Teile. Eigentlich bis 500€ aber ich habe noch einen extra Gehäuse Lüfter mir ausgesucht, also deshalb bis höchstens 480€ für die Drei Hauptteile.

Danke dir im Voraus.


PS: Ups, natürlich dürfen auch andere ihre Tipps abgeben. Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2019)

Beim Speicher ist das bei den Ryzen nicht so einfach. Richtige Erfahrung hab ich selber keine, aber "Dual Rank"-RAM läuft da bei gleichem Takt schneller als "Single Rank", bzw. es kann auch sein, dass RAM nur mit einem Takt läuft, der niedriger als der ab Werk vorgesehene ist. Wir reden dabei aber normalerweise von relativ kleinen Unterschieden. Wenn du DDR4-3000 nimmst und es am Ende vlt mit "nur" 2666 läuft, wäre das nicht so schlimm. Zumal Dual Rank mit hohem Takt auch seltener und teurer ist. 

Leider steht oft nicht dabei, ob RAM single oder dual Rank ist. zB gibt es von Kingston EIN Kit mit Dual Rank, bei dem es auch offiziell bekannt ist - das ist aber derzeit nicht zu haben, kommt aus der Hyper X-Serie. Hyper X gibt es aber auch haufenweise als "Single Rank", wie auch bei Deinem Shop. Da gibt es ein Hyper Fury X mit der Herstellernummer HX426 am Anfang, die Dual Rank-Version würde mit HX421 beginnen. 

Am besten also einfach 3000 MHz und dann probieren, ob es auch die 3000 MHz liefern kann auf dem Board. 


ps: sehr viele CPU-Kühler für die Sockel 115x von Intel sowie die AMD-Sockel AM1, AM2 und AM3 sind NICHT kompatibel zu AM4. Falls Du also einen alten Kühler weiternutzen willst, solltest du dich da mal schlau machen.


----------



## Batze (9. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Speicher ist das bei den Ryzen nicht so einfach. Richtige Erfahrung hab ich selber keine, aber "Dual Rank"-RAM läuft da bei gleichem Takt schneller als "Single Rank", bzw. es kann auch sein, dass RAM nur mit einem Takt läuft, der niedriger als der ab Werk vorgesehene ist. Wir reden dabei aber normalerweise von relativ kleinen Unterschieden. Wenn du DDR4-3000 nimmst und es am Ende vlt mit "nur" 2666 läuft, wäre das nicht so schlimm. Zumal Dual Rank mit hohem Takt auch seltener und teurer ist.
> 
> Leider steht oft nicht dabei, ob RAM single oder dual Rank ist. zB gibt es von Kingston EIN Kit mit Dual Rank, bei dem es auch offiziell bekannt ist - das ist aber derzeit nicht zu haben, kommt aus der Hyper X-Serie. Hyper X gibt es aber auch haufenweise als "Single Rank", wie auch bei Deinem Shop. Da gibt es ein Hyper Fury X mit der Herstellernummer HX426 am Anfang, die Dual Rank-Version würde mit HX421 beginnen.
> 
> ...



Ah Supi für die Infos. Eben auch mein Problem mit dem Speicher, da kenne ich mich eben nicht so aus, eben auch wegen Dual/Single und so. Theorie ja, aber Praktisch weiß man nicht immer was einem da verkauft wird. Jetzt weiß ich aber wo ich dann morgen bei meinem Händler nachhacken kann. danke.
Ja wegen meinem Kühler/Lüfter habe ich mir auch schon Sorgen gemacht, habe da einen recht guten auf meiner jetzigen AMD CPU den ich eigentlich weiter verwenden wollte. Na Okey, wenn das nicht sofort geht muss ich das Übertackten dann erstmal sein lassen und mir nächsten Monat einen neuen passenden guten kaufen. Neues Gehäuse (be quiet, top leistung und sehen einfach nur geil aus)steht auch noch an. Ich warte da lieber und spar bissel was an und kaufe wenn dann was richtiges als zu überhastet. Und erstmal geht es ja mit dem mitgelieferten Standart Kühler. AMD gibt da nicht Unbedingt Schrott mit (Nur Übertackten ist dann erstmal eben nichts). Und für meine RX 580 sollte die Kombi dann eh genug Feuer haben um die dann mal so richtig ins Schwitzen zu bringen.

Danke dir nochmals für die schnelle Info.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2019)

Für manche Kühler gibt es Montagekits zum nachbestellen, manche Hersteller geben sie sogar kostenlos raus. Welchen hast du denn?


----------



## Batze (9. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für manche Kühler gibt es Montagekits zum nachbestellen, manche Hersteller geben sie sogar kostenlos raus. Welchen hast du denn?



Boah, da müsste ich jetzt das Gehäuse und alles aufmachen und wirklich forschen gehen, weiß ich so gar nicht. Aber was ich weiß das er meine CPU schön kühl hält und schön leise ist das Teil auch noch. Eben damals auch viel Geld bezahlt, Qualität eben. Da ich ja meine FX 8350 geschrottet hatte ist da jetzt meine alte  FX 6300 drin, auf 4,2 getaktet, null Probleme und kommt nie über 45°-50° Und ich denke nicht das es da noch was gibt, ist eben  schon etwas älter das Teil.


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Speicher ist das bei den Ryzen nicht so einfach. Richtige Erfahrung hab ich selber keine, aber "Dual Rank"-RAM läuft da bei gleichem Takt schneller als "Single Rank", bzw. es kann auch sein, dass RAM nur mit einem Takt läuft, der niedriger als der ab Werk vorgesehene ist. Wir reden dabei aber normalerweise von relativ kleinen Unterschieden. Wenn du DDR4-3000 nimmst und es am Ende vlt mit "nur" 2666 läuft, wäre das nicht so schlimm. Zumal Dual Rank mit hohem Takt auch seltener und teurer ist.


 Ich hab den Speicher letzten November auf einem GigaByte-Board mit einem Ryzen2600 verbaut und er hat die erwarteten 2933MHz stabil geschafft. Allerdings ist er eben "nur" SingleRank.


----------



## Batze (10. April 2019)

So fertig. Läuft alles prächtig und der Schub ist gewaltig. Kein Vergleich zur FX 6300 CPU, was ja auch kein Wunder ist. Und der Speicher läuft in Dual. Auch meinen Kühler/Lüfter konnte ich weiter nutzen. Win 10 musste ich auch nicht Neu anmelden, also Win hat nicht gemeckert wegen neuer Hardware und so.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> So fertig. Läuft alles prächtig und der Schub ist gewaltig. Kein Vergleich zur FX 6300 CPU, was ja auch kein Wunder ist. Und der Speicher läuft in Dual. Auch meinen Kühler/Lüfter konnte ich weiter nutzen. Win 10 musste ich auch nicht Neu anmelden, also Win hat nicht gemeckert wegen neuer Hardware und so.


 Es wäre allerdings besser, es bei Gelegenheit mal neu zu installieren. Auch wenn es fehlerfrei läuft, ist es meist nicht optimal. Eine SSD hast Du aber? 


Und es könnte sein, dass Du in einer Weile doch noch eine Nachricht wg. der Hardware bekommst - kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht geschieht, weil du eben nicht neu installiert hast.


----------



## Batze (10. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wäre allerdings besser, es bei Gelegenheit mal neu zu installieren. Auch wenn es fehlerfrei läuft, ist es meist nicht optimal. Eine SSD hast Du aber?
> 
> 
> Und es könnte sein, dass Du in einer Weile doch noch eine Nachricht wg. der Hardware bekommst - kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht geschieht, weil du eben nicht neu installiert hast.



Stimmt beides. 
Natürlich werde ich bei Gelegenheit und vor allem wenn ich zeit habe es Frisch installieren. Nur dazu fehlte mir die Zeit gerade alles Neu zu machen. Ja ist natürlich alles auf einer SSD drauf.
Wegen der Aktivierung, ja stimmt. Windows meldet sich jetzt und will aktiviert werden. Das Problem, die Aktivierungs Server sind nicht erreichbar, damit auch vorerst keine Reaktivierung. Das Problem ist aber bekannt und nicht erst Neu.


----------



## Batze (11. April 2019)

So Win ist jetzt aktiviert, aber nicht so wie man/ich dachte. Über den normalen Server den man kontaktiert wenn man die Hardware getauscht hatte ging es irgendwie nicht. Nach obsessiver Google Suche bin ich dann auf eine Idee gekommen, änder doch einfach den Key und gib deinen Original Win 7 Key ein mit dem ich damals auf Win 10 geupdatet habe. Und was war, tata, Windows 10 hatte sich nach Eingabe des Win 7 Keys aktiviert.
Wer also irgendwann mal das gleiche Problem haben sollte, das könnte dann die Lösung sein. Allerdings, meine Win 7 Version war eine Vollversion, keine OEM Version oder irgendwas anderes abgespecktes. Aber ist schon komisch.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> So Win ist jetzt aktiviert, aber nicht so wie man/ich dachte. Über den normalen Server den man kontaktiert wenn man die Hardware getauscht hatte ging es irgendwie nicht. Nach obsessiver Google Suche bin ich dann auf eine Idee gekommen, änder doch einfach den Key und gib deinen Original Win 7 Key ein mit dem ich damals auf Win 10 geupdatet habe. Und was war, tata, Windows 10 hatte sich nach Eingabe des Win 7 Keys aktiviert.
> Wer also irgendwann mal das gleiche Problem haben sollte, das könnte dann die Lösung sein. Allerdings, meine Win 7 Version war eine Vollversion, keine OEM Version oder irgendwas anderes abgespecktes. Aber ist schon komisch.


  Bist du denn mit einem MS-Account angemeldet? Wenn man das macht, verknüpft man de Lizenz mit seinem Konto, und dann könnte man AFAIK einfach per LogIn die Lizenz bestätigen.


----------



## Batze (11. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist du denn mit einem MS-Account angemeldet? Wenn man das macht, verknüpft man de Lizenz mit seinem Konto, und dann könnte man AFAIK einfach per LogIn die Lizenz bestätigen.



Ja klar habe ich es mit meinem MS Konto verknüpft, war schon vorher so. So einfach geht das nicht bei Hardware wechsel wenn die Server eben nicht erreichbar sind. Mal geht es wie man hört/liest mal eben nicht. Na hat ja jetzt geklappt.


----------



## HardlineAMD (15. April 2019)

Nur zur Info, deinen  2600X kannst du noch weiter optimieren.  Die Spannung (VCore) lässt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nach unten regeln. Generell legt AMD einen hohen VCore an, um 150%ige Stabilität zu gewähren. Kannst uns gerne mit Infos versorgen.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, deinen  2600X kannst du noch weiter optimieren.  Die Spannung (VCore) lässt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nach unten regeln. Generell legt AMD einen hohen VCore an, um 150%ige Stabilität zu gewähren. Kannst uns gerne mit Infos versorgen.



Spannung wird vom Board automatisch geregelt, also dynamisch. Wieso sollte ich was festes machen? Übertaktet ist nichts und mein Kühler hält das Teil auch bei Voll Auslastung auf höchstens 45° schön kühl. Warum sollte ich da also an der Spannung rumwerkeln wenn alles Top läuft? Zumal die CPU jetzt eher das Teil ist was sich ein wenig langweilt (Graka RX 580). Momentan sehe ich keinen Grund da auch irgendwas zu ändern oder zu Übertakten. Ich kann alle Spiele auf mindest Hoch spielen mit guten fps Werten. Mir reicht das.


----------



## Free23 (15. April 2019)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, deinen  2600X kannst du noch weiter optimieren.  Die Spannung (VCore) lässt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nach unten regeln. Generell legt AMD einen hohen VCore an, um 150%ige Stabilität zu gewähren. Kannst uns gerne mit Infos versorgen.


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man so nicht die Leistung steigert, aber die CPU ein wenig energiesparender machen könnte?
In welchem Rahmen bewegen sich denn da die Zahlen? Ist es das Risiko wert? Was passiert, wenn die Stabilität mal einknickt, weil zu wenig Spannung anliegt?


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man so nicht die Leistung steigert, aber die CPU ein wenig energiesparender machen könnte?
> In welchem Rahmen bewegen sich denn da die Zahlen? Ist es das Risiko wert? Was passiert, wenn die Stabilität mal einknickt, weil zu wenig Spannung anliegt?



Also Energiesparender ist das nicht wirklich, aber es wird behauptet die CPU wird geschont, was ich selbst für vollkommenden Quatsch halte. Die CPUs und auch GPU's sind darauf ausgelegt im Standard so zu fahren und das Jahrelang. 
Wenn die CPU irgendwann nicht mehr genug Power bekommt dann kann das zu einem Bluescreen führen und der Rechner schaltet eben ab. Bei einem gutem Board kann da nicht viel passieren da es diverse Schutzschaltungen gibt die vorher greifen und das System eben abschalten. Umgekehrt ist es allerdings riskanter, da kann dir eine CPU schon mal wegbrutzeln. Auch ist es wegen der Hauseigenen Energiespar Funktionen nicht gut da selbst Hand anzulegen bei Undervolting, weil dann diese internen Funktionen nicht mehr richtig funktionieren könnten. Meine Meinung dazu, Finger weg. Nur bei der Spannung selbst eingreifen wenn du stark Übertakten möchtest, alles andere im Standard Modus regeln moderne Boards vollkommen automatisch. Mit Tools wie CPU-Z kann man das auch sehr gut verfolgen wie die Spannung immer dynamisch geregelt wird. Und wenn es mal Hoch geht, dann geht es eben Hoch, darauf sind die Teile auch ausgelegt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also Energiesparender ist das nicht wirklich, aber es wird behauptet die CPU wird geschont, was ich selbst für vollkommenden Quatsch halte. Die CPUs und auch GPU's sind darauf ausgelegt im Standard so zu fahren und das Jahrelang. [...]


... wenn ich da mal kurz einhaken darf, das ist nicht ganz richtig.

In einer c't in den letzten Ausgaben war diesbzgl. ein sehr interessanter Bericht, nämlich die Haltbarkeit und der Verschließ von Chips, diesen gibt es in der Tat und wird, je kleiner die CPUs werden, zu einem immer größer werden Problem. Die Abhandlung war sehr speziell und technisch echt anspruchsvoll, aber tl;dr: eine CPU altert.

Stromsparen bzw. Effizienz dürfte nie verkehrt sein, auch hier schlampen viele Hersteller die eben zu hohe Werte als Default laufen lassen in den Einstellungen und manchmal sogar kontraproduktiv sind.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn ich da mal kurz einhaken darf, das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> In einer c't in den letzten Ausgaben war diesbzgl. ein sehr interessanter Bericht, nämlich die Haltbarkeit und der Verschließ von Chips, diesen gibt es in der Tat und wird, je kleiner die CPUs werden, zu einem immer größer werden Problem. Die Abhandlung war sehr speziell und technisch echt anspruchsvoll, aber tl;dr: eine CPU altert.


 Das dürfte sich aber trotzdem in einem Bereich bewegen, der für Nutzer völlig irrelevant ist. Selbst bei Server-PCs, die 24/7 laufen, sind altersbedingte CPU-Ausfälle EXTREM selten. Oder hat sich das geändert?



> Stromsparen bzw. Effizienz dürfte nie verkehrt sein, auch hier schlampen viele Hersteller die eben zu hohe Werte als Default laufen lassen in den Einstellungen und manchmal sogar kontraproduktiv sind.


 Auch das dürfte bei kaum einem privaten Nutzer relevant sein. Moderne PCs ziehen bei typischer Büroarbeit selbst mit Desktop-Graka unter 100W, und Undervolting bringt eh nur etwas, wenn die CPU eine spürbare Last bzw Volllast hast. Lass es dann mal sehr hochgegriffene 10% sein, die man bei Last sparen kann. Das ist für normale Nutzer irrelevant, die haben vielleicht ein paar Minuten pro Tag mal mehr als 50% CPU-Last, und selbst wer 5h am Tag spielt wird nicht nennenswerte Vorteile haben. Für Server kann es wiederum sinnvoll sein, vor allem wenn eine Firma vlt gleich mehrere betreibt und da ständig Programme arbeiten.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stromsparen bzw. Effizienz dürfte nie verkehrt sein, auch hier schlampen viele Hersteller die eben zu hohe Werte als Default laufen lassen in den Einstellungen und manchmal sogar kontraproduktiv sind.


Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht das einiges im Standard eventuell zu Hoch eingestellt ist und es nicht unbedingt der Energie Effizienz zugute kommt. Aber ich glaube du hast mich da ein wenig falsch verstanden.
Wenn ich über das Bios selbst Hand anlege auf eine feste Spannung, Hoch oder runter, dann schalte ich damit auch meist die automatischen Funktionen aus. Also werden interne Energie Effizienzen umgangen. Bei einem Laptop z.B. wäre so etwas sogar recht fatal, weshalb man bei den meisten Laptops auch gar nichts mehr an der Spannung regeln kann/darf.
Folgendes Beispiel wie ich das meine:
CPU VCore hat Standard im höchstem Betrieb 1,5Volt. jetzt kommst du und sagst das ist mir zu Hoch, wo du wahrscheinlich auch recht hast und legst selbst Hand an und stufst das ganze auf z.B. 1,3 VCore runter. Jetzt kommt aber das entscheidende. Diese 1,3 VCore hast du dann immer/permanent.
Lasse ich hingegen alles auf Standard und lasse es per Board automatisch dynamisch regeln komme ich sehr oft auch weit unter diese 1,3 VCore.
Nun die Preisfrage. Was ist sparender, auch für die Lebensdauer einer CPU, eine CPU die immer auf 1,3VCore läuft und damit Quasi auch alle anderen Maßnahmen der Energie- und Kühleffizienz umgeht, oder es auf Auto zu lassen und somit in den meisten Fällen doch weniger als 1,3 VCore zu haben. Denn man darf nicht vergessen, die meiste zeit ist man wohl eher nicht am Spielen sondern bewegt sich im Idle Modus. Natürlich immer vom Normal Benutzer her gesehen.
Beispiel bei mir, ich habe alles auf Auto, und jetzt gerade hier beim lockeren surfen und tippern stellt mir das Board 0,7-0,8 VCore ein. Mit den besagten 1,3 VCore hätte ich stundenlang die CPU vollkommen umsonst Übervoltet, obwohl ich ja eigentlich das Gegenteil erzielen wollte. 
Welche CPU lebt wohl länger, die die immer schön am untersten Limit arbeitet (weil heutige Boards das eben auch schaffen gut zu regeln) und nur ab und zu mal nach oben ballert, oder die die immer und ewig auf gleichem VCore läuft und damit meist viel zu Hoch läuft. Verstehst du mich jetzt wie ich das meine?
Natürlich gibt es Gebiete wo es anders ausschaut, aber wie Herbboy schon sagt, das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel und bei uns Normalo Privat Nutzer sowieso. 
Deshalb auch meine Meinung, Undervolting bringt bei den heutigen Modernen Boards gar nichts, eher im Gegenteil. Ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## HardlineAMD (18. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Spannung wird vom Board automatisch geregelt, also dynamisch. Wieso sollte ich was festes machen? Übertaktet ist nichts und mein Kühler hält das Teil auch bei Voll Auslastung auf höchstens 45° schön kühl. Warum sollte ich da also an der Spannung rumwerkeln wenn alles Top läuft? Zumal die CPU jetzt eher das Teil ist was sich ein wenig langweilt (Graka RX 580). Momentan sehe ich keinen Grund da auch irgendwas zu ändern oder zu Übertakten. Ich kann alle Spiele auf mindest Hoch spielen mit guten fps Werten. Mir reicht das.



Da du ja anscheinend alles besser weißt, warum die Fragen?  
Zitat: 
_
Also Energiesparender ist das nicht wirklich, aber es wird behauptet die CPU wird geschont, was ich selbst für vollkommenden Quatsch halte. Auch ist es wegen der Hauseigenen Energiespar Funktionen nicht gut da selbst Hand anzulegen bei Undervolting, weil dann diese internen Funktionen nicht mehr richtig funktionieren könnten. Meine Meinung dazu, Finger weg. Nur bei der Spannung selbst eingreifen wenn du stark Übertakten möchtest, alles andere im Standard Modus regeln moderne Boards vollkommen automatisch. 
Ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren._

Mit den Kühen hier auf der Weide kann man wenigstens kommunizieren. Wer solche Rotz von sich gibt, hat hier nichts verloren.

@Herbboy

Glaube mir, aber ich aber in der Vergangenheit soviele CPUs gesehen, die plötzlich nur mit hoher VCore laufen wollten, weil sie übertaktet wurden.  Meistens mit erhöhter oder Standardspannung. Ein AMD FX8320 @ 4,2GHZ läuft heute noch, allerdings mit 1,345V statt den standardisierten 1,4V.  Elektronenmigration trifft irgendwann ein, vor allem bei Intel und AMD.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2019)

Habe ich oder auch @Herbboy dich irgendwo in deiner Meinung gekränkt?
Nebenbei, ich weiß gar nichts besser, sonst hätte ich den Thread nicht eröffnet und auch gerade @Herbboy um nachfrage in dieser speziellen Sache gebeten. Das was ich weiß nach weit über 20 Jahren PC Geschichte kann ich weitergeben, aber natürlich weiß ich nicht alles, wie auch.

Sowohl @Herbboy als auch ich haben hier schon mehr Tipps abgegeben als du überhaupt Posts hast.
Und das man auch selbst mal nachfragt ist doch Okey. Niemand von uns ist doch All wissend.
Und, gerade hier im Hardware Forum ist es eher eine Frechheit @Herbboy zu unterstellen er hätte keine Ahnung, also so wie du dich ausdrückst.

Ich selbst habe den ein oder anderen Disput mit ihm mal gehabt, vergessen, aber das was du hier gerade anbringst ist eine Frechheit ihm gegenüber. 
Und mir gegenüber auch. Deine Theorie die du wohl irgendwo bei Google aufgeschnappt hast kannst du dir ******* stecken. In der Praxis bei Otto Normal Verbraucher spielt das nämlich so gut wie gar keine Rolle, wie auch @Herbboy richtig dargestellt hat.
Und mal ganz nebenbei, meine Stamm Frage war wegen des Speichers und nicht wegen CPU Fragen. Wenn du mit meiner Erklärung in Bezug zur CPU Spannung nicht einverstanden bist ist das eine Sache, die du natürlich nicht teilen musst, aber mich als Rotz hier hinzustellen und auch @Herbboy so anzugehen ist was anderes. Das geht ein wenig zu weit.
Niemand hat hier irgend etwas von Übertaktung geredet was du auf einmal ansprichst. Also was willst du? War doch gar nicht das Thema. Du hast dich in das Thema eingebracht mit irgendetwas zum Undervolting was die 5 2600x Effektiver machen würde.
Da wird eben für uns Normal User gar nichts Effektiver. Also so Pleite bin ich noch nicht das ich mir nicht alle 5 Jahre eine neue CPU leisten könnte oder das ich meine Stromrechnung nicht zahlen könnte.
Und wenn du schon so viel CPUs hast wegrauchen sehen, woran lag es? Da gibt es so viele Faktoren. Was hast du falsch gemacht das dir so viel abgeraucht ist?

Sorry, aber da hast du dich wohl ein wenig im Ton vergriffen. So bitte nicht. 
Ich bin kein Rotz hier und @Herbboy auch nicht.

PS: Sei froh das ich guter Laune bin und ich mich seit langen sehr mit meiner Sprache zurückhalte, sonst würde ich hier ganz anders antworten, glaube mir. Ich bin jetzt noch sehr freundlich 

Und das


> Mit den Kühen hier auf der Weide kann man wenigstens kommunizieren. Wer solche Rotz von sich gibt, hat hier nichts verloren.


geht gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2019)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Glaube mir, aber ich aber in der Vergangenheit soviele CPUs gesehen, die plötzlich nur mit hoher VCore laufen wollten, weil sie übertaktet wurden.


 ja und? Über das Thema wurde doch hier gar nicht diskutiert, es ging doch um Undervolting...  ^^ Es ist bekannt, dass beim bei OC idr eine höhere Spannung guttut bzw. sogar nötig ist für einen stabilen Betrieb.  ^^


----------



## HardlineAMD (19. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich oder auch @Herbboy dich irgendwo in deiner Meinung gekränkt?
> Nebenbei, ich weiß gar nichts besser, sonst hätte ich den Thread nicht eröffnet und auch gerade @Herbboy um nachfrage in dieser speziellen Sache gebeten. Das was ich weiß nach weit über 20 Jahren PC Geschichte kann ich weitergeben, aber natürlich weiß ich nicht alles, wie auch.
> 
> Sowohl @Herbboy als auch ich haben hier schon mehr Tipps abgegeben als du überhaupt Posts hast.
> ...



Da ihr zwei anscheinend das Bettchen teilt, lass ich die Unwissenden mal allein.  Eins und Eins nicht zusammen zählen ist dann echt zuviel des Guten. Frohe Ostern!

BTW 
Wenn du wirklich so alt bist,wie in deiner Signatur, dann Entschuldigung.  
Und mir ist mal garnichts abgeraucht.
Aber hat sich ja erledigt. Klugscheißer landen bei mir auf der Müllkippe.


----------



## Free23 (19. April 2019)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Da ihr zwei anscheinend das Bettchen teilt, lass ich die Unwissenden mal allein.  Eins und Eins nicht zusammen zählen ist dann echt zuviel des Guten. Frohe Ostern!
> 
> BTW
> Wenn du wirklich so alt bist,wie in deiner Signatur, dann Entschuldigung.
> ...


Wärest du so nett und könntest auf meine oben gestellten Fragen bzgl. Undervolting antworten?


----------



## Free23 (19. April 2019)

Falls keine Antwort kommt, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du uns da nicht mit Fachwissen weiterhelfen kannst und halte mich an Herbboys Wissen und Einschätzungen sowie Batzes (lang ausgeführte) Meinung.


----------

